# I don't care what your beliefs are...



## PMedMoe (19 Jul 2013)

...but this letter (supposedly) circulating in Kingston, ON (and being investigated by the police), is just wrong, plain and simple.....


----------



## 2ndChoiceName (19 Jul 2013)

...I can't even....


----------



## jollyjacktar (19 Jul 2013)

As if we don't have enough BS in Canada nowadays.


----------



## MikeL (19 Jul 2013)

If true; I can't believe this kind of stuff still happens...  Hopefully the threats of escalations, etc are BS and nothing else happens to the individuals this person/group is targeting.

If this person/group is so offended when they see homosexuals.. maybe they should stop stalking/looking for them.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (19 Jul 2013)

Yup.  Proof beyond a doubt there are still some 'tards in our society.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (19 Jul 2013)

Is this for real?!? Infuriating....

I identify myself as a Christian and I'm the furthest thing from perfect. I'm sick to death of the intolerance and hatred displayed by those who 'claim' to be the same.  If legit, hope the authorities get to the bottom of it. 'Absolutely one of the most childish things I've ever seen...


----------



## Remius (19 Jul 2013)

Moron this here:

http://www.thewhig.com/2013/07/19/hate-letters-threaten-gay-couple


And yes I intentionally mispelled "more on" to moron.


----------



## George Wallace (19 Jul 2013)

Morons are coming out of the woodwork:

One of the posters on article. ( http://www.thewhig.com/2013/07/19/hate-letters-threaten-gay-couple )


> Dustin Silver
> 
> What proof do we have that this is not a hoax?



Really Dustin?  Two letters in black and white.  Both threatening.  Hoax or not, it is still a Hate Crime.  A threat has been made more than once.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (19 Jul 2013)

My apologies...my comment "Is this for real?!?" was meant with a tone of _I can't believe it_.  And I agree with some of the comments on the article GW posted geared towards the fact that messages like those never should have been written regardless of the facts surrounding their circulation. Sad.


----------



## Remius (19 Jul 2013)

BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> My apologies...my comment "Is this for real?!?" was meant with a tone of _I can't believe it_.  And I agree with some of the comments on the article GW posted geared towards the fact that messages like those never should have been written regardless of the facts surrounding their circulation. Sad.



Hopefully I didn't confuse you.  I totally got it.  the moron comment is aimed at the perpetuators of these moronic letters.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (19 Jul 2013)

Crantor said:
			
		

> Hopefully I didn't confuse you.  I totally got it.  the moron comment is aimed at the perpetuators of these moronic letters.



To be honest, I absolutely _did_ think the comment was aimed at me. Heck, I _CAN_ be a moron sometimes and equally appreciate when someone points it out!  ;D


----------



## UnwiseCritic (19 Jul 2013)

BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> Is this for real?!? Infuriating....
> 
> I identify myself as a Christian and I'm the furthest thing from perfect. I'm sick to death of the intolerance and hatred displayed by those who 'claim' to be the same.  If legit, hope the authorities get to the bottom of it. 'Absolutely one of the most childish things I've ever seen...



I concur. This is not an example of wwjd. And I hope people will see this a people problem. Not a religion problem. 

I remember reading an article that said religion is the root of all evil... So the question was asked "what is evil". People apparently turned in essays but the answer that got published "I am".


----------



## NLockhart (19 Jul 2013)

fake


----------



## JesseWZ (19 Jul 2013)

NLockhart said:
			
		

> fake



Do you have any other astute observations?

See George Wallaces' post above. 

Whether or not someone actually intends to follow through with the threats, they are still threats. There is no reason to believe they cannot follow through with them.


----------



## NLockhart (19 Jul 2013)

You're a troll? How's that for astute? It seems to me most people in this thread are taking this letter seriously and I just doubt that it authentic. Please don't get defensive and feel the need to respond. I've already put more energy into this thread than I wanted to give.

have a nice day


----------



## Remius (19 Jul 2013)

NLockhart said:
			
		

> You're a troll? How's that for astute? It seems to me most people in this thread are taking this letter seriously and I just doubt that it authentic. Please don't get defensive and feel the need to respond. I've already put more energy into this thread than I wanted to give.
> 
> have a nice day



That was almost as good as your last post.  Next time do us all a favour and save your energy if you are going to post something with no context, explanation or reasoning.  If someone trolled it was you.


----------



## jollyjacktar (19 Jul 2013)

Crantor said:
			
		

> That was almost as good as your last post.  Next time do us all a favour and save your energy if you are going to post something with no context, explanation or reasoning.  If someone trolled it was you.



 :goodpost:

This.


----------



## Strike (19 Jul 2013)

NLockhart said:
			
		

> You're a troll? How's that for astute? It seems to me most people in this thread are taking this letter seriously and I just doubt that it authentic. Please don't get defensive and feel the need to respond. I've already put more energy into this thread than I wanted to give.
> 
> have a nice day



So...the Kingston Police, who are investigating these letters, are just wasting their time?  You should call them up and let them know.  I'm sure they would appreciate whatever knowledge you have to share about this.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (20 Jul 2013)

The second letter implies that if this "group" had access to "real guns" they would be using them, inside of relying on BB guns. That sounds pretty damn serious if you ask me!! 

Hopefully, these nimrods are caught before someone gets hurt.


----------



## George Wallace (20 Jul 2013)

NLockhart said:
			
		

> You're a troll? How's that for astute? ......



I am sure the poster was looking at a reflection in the mirror when he wrote that astute post.  Let us just leave his irrelevant comments on ignore and get on with monitoring this item in the news and Police press releases after their investigation has been completed.  

A crime has been committed with the delivery of these messages, and confirmed by reporting in the Press.  In today's world it is very difficult to remain anonymous, so although it may take a while, I am sure the Police will eventually catch the culprits.


----------



## Sythen (20 Jul 2013)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> A crime has been committed with the delivery of these messages, and confirmed by reporting in the Press.  In today's world it is very difficult to remain anonymous, so although it may take a while, I am sure the Police will eventually catch the culprits.



I hate to be _that_ guy, but I've seen too many attention seekers pulling stuff like this. TBH, we have no proof that this was delivered and not just printed off by those who said it was delivered to them. It wouldn't be the first time (remember that woman who carved homophobic slurs into her own skin trying to get attention?). I am not gonna say 100% hoax, but there have been too many similar instances for me to make a judgement until the investigation is done.


----------



## skyhigh10 (20 Jul 2013)

I have no doubt they will be found. I say organize a pride parade within the city limits. 

These types of people are what make the cause so much greater. The reality is , you're always going to have bigots. Those  who would justify their threats and illegal actions need to be put down, and named.  

Speaking of names, for such a tough group "representing", they sure weren't interested in leaving a location where we could find them to inquire further!


----------



## Flavus101 (20 Jul 2013)

Sythen said:
			
		

> I hate to be _that_ guy, but I've seen too many attention seekers pulling stuff like this. TBH, we have no proof that this was delivered and not just printed off by those who said it was delivered to them. It wouldn't be the first time (remember that woman who carved homophobic slurs into her own skin trying to get attention?). I am not gonna say 100% hoax, but there have been too many similar instances for me to make a judgement *until the investigation is done.*



The bold part is why people are on NLockhart, he has already made a decision before a proper investigation has been done. Even if it turns out to be a hoax the proper thing was done, it was investigated and no harm came to anyone. (Except for the prosecution of the hoaxer).


----------



## zander1976 (20 Jul 2013)

They should make it legal to shoot people like this!


----------



## Kat Stevens (20 Jul 2013)

skyhigh10 said:
			
		

> I have no doubt they will be found. I say organize a pride parade within the city limits.
> 
> These types of people are what make the cause so much greater. The reality is , you're always going to have bigots. Those  who would justify their threats and illegal actions need to be put down, and named.
> 
> Speaking of names, for such a tough group "representing", they sure weren't interested in leaving a location where we could find them to inquire further!



So your idea is to further inflame and antagonize these chuckleheads, if they exist?  Pure genius.  Give them the attention they deserve, which is none.  Quietly investigate, arrest, prosecute, and punish.  An extra dose of  "Oh yeah?   Here we are, come hate us" isn't the solution.


----------



## Kat Stevens (20 Jul 2013)

zander1976 said:
			
		

> They should make it legal to shoot people like this!



Yeah!  Then they should make it legal to shoot people who propose shooting people for some poorly conceived intimidation campaign!  That would be kewl.. piew, piew, piew.


----------



## jollyjacktar (20 Jul 2013)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Yeah!  Then they should make it legal to shoot people who propose shooting people for some poorly conceived intimidation campaign!



Bloody hell, that would make many places like a free fire zone.


----------



## PuckChaser (20 Jul 2013)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Yeah!  Then they should make it legal to shoot people who propose shooting people for some poorly conceived intimidation campaign!  That would be kewl.. piew, piew, piew.


----------



## skyhigh10 (20 Jul 2013)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> So your idea is to further inflame and antagonize these chuckleheads, if they exist?  Pure genius.  Give them the attention they deserve, which is none.  Quietly investigate, arrest, prosecute, and punish.  An extra dose of  "Oh yeah?   Here we are, come hate us" isn't the solution.



I guess we're going to disagree. Making this a CBC front page story attempting to make everyone cower in fear is giving them the exact attention and effect they seek. Pure genius indeed. 

I suppose all those who were round up by the police, beaten, charged, murdered in the USA prior and during the gay rights movement should have just kept to themselves for the fear of being beaten, charged, and murdered? 

"Don't inflame these extremist bigots  for fear you may offend them "  isn't the solution either. Far and in between, I am not saying they should arrange a date at the flag pole and fight to the death either. 

Community support + strength is the best way to defeat these types of people.   

 Investigate, arrest, prosecute....    indeed.


----------



## zander1976 (20 Jul 2013)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Yeah!  Then they should make it legal to shoot people who propose shooting people for some poorly conceived intimidation campaign!  That would be kewl.. piew, piew, piew.



LOL, that is funny! You're so smart!


----------



## PuckChaser (20 Jul 2013)

skyhigh10 said:
			
		

> I am not saying they should arrange a date at the flag pole and fight to the death either.



But you did suggest it should be legal to shoot people who send these letters. Your backpeddling isn't working, start digging up.


----------



## Kat Stevens (20 Jul 2013)

skyhigh10 said:
			
		

> I guess we're going to disagree. Making this a CBC front page story attempting to make everyone cower in fear is giving them the exact attention and effect they seek. Pure genius indeed.
> 
> I suppose all those who were round up by the police, beaten, charged, murdered in the USA prior and during the gay rights movement should have just kept to themselves for the fear of being beaten, charged, and murdered?
> 
> ...



Back up the outrage bus, it doesn't run down my street.  where do you get off trying to compare what I said to cops beating up gays in the park and smashing up their businesses?  Don't try to make me sound like one of "those guys", my opinion on gay rights is one of pure indifference, as I thought I've made pretty clear on numerous threads here.  Let's have some human rights, how about that?  Gay people will still be discriminated against, the tolerance message only reaches those who have a propensity toward BEING tolerant.  I'm not saying to hide from these idjits, but "let's have a parade!" every time this happens isn't the answer, it will just tend to make people sick of parades.


Puckchaser, it wasn't sky that suggested the hunt


----------



## PuckChaser (20 Jul 2013)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Puckchaser, it wasn't sky that suggested the hunt



Ack thanks, all those lowercase names blend together.

Sky: Apologies for the confusion there.


----------



## ballz (20 Jul 2013)

I hope one of victims of this is a firearms owner (the real kind I mean, not BB guns) and knows just what to do if someone points a BB gun at them... the police could then just follow the trail of diarrhea to the assailant's house.

[joke]Right after they arrest the victim for improper storage of a firearm, of course.[/joke]


----------



## Fishbone Jones (20 Jul 2013)

If posters in this thread don't smarten up and start discussing things properly, on point and like adults, it's going in the bin.

Staff


----------



## Kat Stevens (20 Jul 2013)

Fair enough, kindly edit out my posts and count me out of this one, please.


----------



## skyhigh10 (21 Jul 2013)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Back up the outrage bus, it doesn't run down my street.  where do you get off trying to compare what I said to cops beating up gays in the park and smashing up their businesses?  Don't try to make me sound like one of "those guys", my opinion on gay rights is one of pure indifference, as I thought I've made pretty clear on numerous threads here.  Let's have some human rights, how about that?  Gay people will still be discriminated against, the tolerance message only reaches those who have a propensity toward BEING tolerant.  I'm not saying to hide from these idjits, but "let's have a parade!" every time this happens isn't the answer, it will just tend to make people sick of parades.
> 
> 
> Puckchaser, it wasn't sky that suggested the hunt



I do see your point a bit clearer. I too am not fond of parades;  though I must say,  it does sometimes have a very auspicious effect. As an example,  the mockery and  peaceful counter protest which one may find at a variety of Westboro Baptist "Psycho" pickets is what i'd like to see. But as you stated, ome people are not capable of being tolerant. In this specific case, I can see your point. 




			
				PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Ack thanks, all those lowercase names blend together.
> 
> Sky: Apologies for the confusion there.



No problem.  

Enjoy the rest of your weekend !


----------



## Jarnhamar (21 Jul 2013)

Is this letter any different than the millions of hateful posts by people who use youtube, facebook and other online media websites?

This letter is doing exactly what the writers intended, to get circulation and piss people off.  It's no different than those stupid "Hit like if you agree!" pictures people post on facebook that get thousands of comments.

Having a parade because someone wrote a letter?  Bit of a knee jerk reaction.

Lobbying to murder someone with a firearm who writes a stupid letter like this? Probably a few more people behind bars in Kingston who deserve a bullet first.


The best reaction to this would have been to crumple it up and put it in the garbage.


----------



## Journeyman (21 Jul 2013)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> The best reaction to this would have been to crumple it up and put it in the garbage recycling


----------



## kratz (21 Jul 2013)

Journeyman said:
			
		

>



It was right the first time. This idea does not need to be recylced and heard from again in a few months.


----------



## s2184 (21 Jul 2013)

Have the Kingston Police released any statements regarding the letters?


----------



## Delaney1986 (21 Jul 2013)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Is this letter any different than the millions of hateful posts by people who use youtube, facebook and other online media websites?
> 
> This letter is doing exactly what the writers intended, to get circulation and piss people off.  It's no different than those stupid "Hit like if you agree!" pictures people post on facebook that get thousands of comments.
> 
> The best reaction to this would have been to crumple it up and put it in the garbage.



I guess what would be different is that the police can actually _do_ something about a letter. Our Internet laws are pretty much non-existant. Sending a letter to someone is much more personal, you have to at least know where they live - unless they emailed it. From my own experience with having someone seriously threaten me online, the police are powerless to do anything about it, so in one sense they are lucky that it was sent via letter. If they felt threatened enough to report it to police that is their right and they should do so.

Either way I agree that the whole situation is just stupid and pathetic. This sort of thing shouldn't even happen and these people would really benefit from some Feng Shui or Koombaya. I also agree it belongs in the garbage..er, recycling!


----------



## Fishbone Jones (21 Jul 2013)

This thread needs a rest folks. Here's a novel idea. Why don't we wait until the police finish their investigation before everyone here goes off into their own personal rants _*speculating*_ about something that no one really knows anything about?

At least, hopefully, we'll find out what is really going on and people can post, with some knowledge and certainty about the subject.


----------



## PuckChaser (21 Jul 2013)

s2184 said:
			
		

> Have the Kingston Police released any statements regarding the letters?



From their FB page:



> Regarding the hate-based and homophobic letters people are showing concern about online, we are confirming a report has been filed with Kingston Police and detectives from the Major Crime Unit are actively investigating this serious and disturbing incident. We absolutely and unequivocally are not involved or connected to this individual or group as is stated in one of the letters, and do not appreciate the association.
> 
> However, of greater priority is solving this case, caring for the safety and well-being of the complainants, determining who would write such hateful and threatening content, and for what purpose.
> 
> Anyone with first-hand information, or if you've received the same or similar letters, is asked to contact Detective Chris Gobeil at cgobeil@kpf.ca or at 613-549-4660 ext 6186.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (22 Jul 2013)

> Same-sex couple won't be chased from Kingston, Ont.
> Community support for women 'a symphony of love' after threatening letters
> CBC News
> Last Updated: Jul 22, 2013 9:42 PM ET
> ...



Continued at link:

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/ottawa/story/2013/07/22/ottawa-kingston-lesbain-couple-threatening-letters-homophobia.html


----------

